# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Chim quay móc mật, thức quà của mùa lạnh - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> _Quán Chim quay móc mật
> 
> Địa chỉ: 2B Tạ Hiện, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán Chim quay móc mật_


Thu đã dần len lỏi trong vài chiếc lá rụng, trong mỗi cơn gió se, trong từng nhành hoa sữa và cũng trong cả khẩu vị ẩm thực của mỗi người. Tạm biệt những cốc chè đầy ắp, thạch rau câu mát lạnh hay ly kem đầy màu sắc, ta lại trở về quây quần bên những món ăn đặc trưng cho tiết trời thu đông này. Nào khoai nướng, ngô nướng, nào nầm bò, nào lẩu… và trong đó cũng không thể không nhắc đến một thức quà chốn phố nhỏ Tạ Hiện – *Chim quay móc mật.
*






Đây vốn chỉ là một góc nhỏ nằm dọc phố Tạ Hiện, với một chiếc bàn, một cái bếp với vài chiếc ghế nhựa, nhưng lại là chốn lui lại của khá nhiều bạn trẻ Hà Nội. 

__


Chim quay móc mật được làm từ chim cút loại nhỏ, nuôi đến đúng cữ để cho thịt mềm và ngọt nhất. Sau khi tẩm ướp các loại gia vị, chủ quán nhồi lá móc mật và giềng vào bụng chim, tạo một mùi hương rất đặc trưng. 






Chim ở đây khá đồng đều, là loại chim non nhưng rất béo, ngọt thịt, mềm xương. Mọi người vẫn đùa nhau gọi những vị khách ghiền chim quay móc mật Tạ Hiện là kẻ tham ăn, bởi lẽ chim ngon đến mức có thể ăn được cả … xương.





Chỉ mới nhìn đĩa chim được quay chín giòn với màu nâu bóng ngậy, mỡ màng, khó ai có thể đành lòng quay đi. Đặc biệt, quán luôn bonus cho khách hàng những đĩa lá móc mật chiên nóng hổi. Chớ tưởng đây là một loại lá khó ăn! Nếu thưởng thức ngay khi vừa ra lò, chắc chắn sẽ rất nhiều người phải nghĩ lại. Chiếc lá nhỏ ngậy ngậy, giòn giòn, tan ngay trong miệng một vị hăng, hơi chát, cảm giác khá mới lạ. 
 

_Chim quay móc mật 40k/đĩa/4 con
Giá cập nhật đến ngày 08/11/2012_

Chim quay thường được ăn kèm dưa chuột và các loại rau thơm, có thể sử dụng muối tiêu ớt hoặc tương ớt tùy khẩu vị. Nhưng theo mình, vị cay nồng của tương ớt sẽ át bớt được cái béo ngậy của món quay này.














> _Quán Chim quay móc mật
> 
> Địa chỉ: 2B Tạ Hiện, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán Chim quay móc mật_



Nguồn: didau.org

Cùng khám phá Quán ăn vặt ở Hà Nội – Quan an vat o Ha Noi

----------


## thuty

Quán này mình chưa ăn, hơ hơ

----------


## h20love

đọc cái tiêu đề mà hoảng, k bít ngon k???

----------


## acma

giờ tràn lan vịt tàu gà tàu
Mình nghĩ nên kiểm tra kĩ trước khi ăn

----------


## rose

kết món này lắm luôn

----------


## littlegirl

món này thì quá tuyệt rồi

----------


## daubutthep

Cái phố này là phố chân gà thì phải @@

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn đĩa khoai tây rán mà chạnh lòng ghê  :cuoi1:

----------


## littlelove

phố này nhiều quán ăn vặt ngon nhì

----------


## pigcute

khoai tây chiên nhìn hấp dẫn ghê

----------


## khanhszin

mình ăn ở quán này rồi.ngon lém các bạn ah

----------


## ttanhtt

trang đi đâu này có nhiều kiến thức nội dung về du lịch ẩm thực hay thật đấy ạ

----------

